# Permanent residency - marriage years in combination with year known each other?



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi, 

In Feb 2016 we would have been married for 4 years but in June 2016 we would have known each other for 5 years.

Which permanent residency option can I apply for?

Thank you


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi DB29,

If you can prove your 5 year relationship go for that!


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

i suggest renew your existing spouse and after that you can apply i know a couple who went through this route their PR was rejected for a miss document and now the husband is not on any active permit which is giving a bit of issue so i suggest u have sufficient time of 2yrs permit before u apply for PR, goodluck


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

We have emails that prove we were dating in June 2016. We have a 12 month baby so getting PR would help alot with jobs, buying a house etc


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Say if I apply for my PR now, will my Visitors permit still be valid? As I am looking for work and will get it endorsed, thanks


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

bump, please help


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

db29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In Feb 2016 we would have been married for 4 years but in June 2016 we would have known each other for 5 years.
> 
> ...


You cannot apply for any PR as you have not been in "a permanent relationship with a SA citizen" (in your case, marriage) *for 5 years*. Knowing each other is not a relationship.


----------



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you for the response.

Sorry I meant we have been in a relationship since June. Can I apply for PR on the combination of that and marriage? Would I be able to find work whilst the application is in process?

Cheers


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

No. Take it from the day you were married - you need 5 years.


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Legalman

On one of your previous note on this forum you said a permanent residence permit in terms of the application in this section (26b)can also be made on the basis of a combination 5 year spousal relationship application,please advise if this principle has changed

Regards

Nomqhele


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Nomqhele said:


> Hi Legalman
> 
> On one of your previous note on this forum you said a permanent residence permit in terms of the application in this section (26b)can also be made on the basis of a combination 5 year spousal relationship application,please advise if this principle has changed
> 
> ...


Very good question - it is still a difficult answer to give in that you actually have to prove that you were in a life partnership/permanent relationship before, not "in a relationship". Also, that you lived at the same address and shared financial responsibility. If you can, then it is possible to combine them. But the wrong Home Affairs staff member on the wrong day looking at your application and it may get rejected. I wouldn't advise it.


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Legalman

Thank you for responding to my post,but l don't understand why you say you wouldn't advise anyone to apply for PR on the combination basis-last year you advised me to apply for PR on that basis through an Immigration firm that you referred me to,please advise as l am now lost.

Regards

N


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It is impossible to give perfect advice on this or any forum, because I cannot see the exact details of your case. What I am saying is that your "relationship" has to be a permanent one and you have to prove this. only then could you possibly combine it with marriage. And even then, Home Affairs could get weird.

If you called our offices and we advised you on something last year, at that time it was correct. Now it is one year later. Best to call again.


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Dear Legalman

Thanks for responding to my post.I have sent you a private message based on the issue

Thanks and regards

Nomqhele


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Great, and my advice stays the same as above. Please note that all recommendations on this forum re not final legal advice, but merely an opinion based on the limited information you have given me. A phone call or a more detailed explanation will always be better and render better advice.


----------

